#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-02-22
<Takyoji> The user listing in Empathy is a bit too spacious (for IRC) and apparently doesn't differentiate between who's away and who isn't..
<tonyyarusso> That's because Empathy/Pidgin aren't made for IRC - it's a poorly-done afterthought.
<Takyoji> yea
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah if you want to do irc use XChat or irssi
<Takyoji> otherwise I guess I may also install Lucid on my laptop for testing as well
<Takyoji> and I noticed something on the ubuntu-qa mailing list about: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop
<Takyoji> Test cases for testing at http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Plans/LaptopTesting
<Takyoji> Hah, perfect commercial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZOeWFBy75A
 * Takyoji watches Forrest Gump
<Obsidian1723> Anyoone know a simple timer command for bash scripting?
<Takyoji> For a countdown, or timing the length of something to execute?
<Takyoji> Stupid question: Anyone have problems with tagging pictures on Facebook?
<Takyoji> Click "Tag this Photo" for a picture, tag someone, go to the next page, try to tag another person (however it just goes to the next picture instead)
<Takyoji> Just point something out if anyone's interested: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual/48hours
<Takyoji> There's sessions in #ubuntu-classroom today and tomorrow about it
<Takyoji> There should be the next session in about 5 hours I believe
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-02-23
<Takyoji> What is the command for listing all mountable partitions?
<Takyoji> I'm trying to manually mount a USB flash drive
<Takyoji> ahh, I can also find it from dmesg I guess
<Takyoji> casper-rw is the file on a LiveUSB for persistent storage, correct?
<Takyoji> March 18th is the day to start taking screenshots in various languages (using Quickshot) for the Ubuntu Manual project; for anyone that's interested.
<Takyoji> Also translations
<Takyoji> tonyyarusso: A reasonable GUI to bzr on Launchpad is something called "Groundcontrol"
<Takyoji> Just answering your question from a couple weeks ago. :P
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-02-24
 * Takyoji bugs anyone in the channel that deals with bug reporting
<Obsidian1723> Does anyone know how to get Empathy to connect to the yahoo chat servers? I need a server addy and port.
<Takyoji> that's just to override the settings
<Obsidian1723> ??
<Obsidian1723> I dont see a server name/address or any rooms.
<Takyoji> Oh, Yahoo chatrooms
<Takyoji> That's probably a bug then
<Obsidian1723> ya.. how do I get those?
<Obsidian1723> well, it wants a server address
<Takyoji> look for a bug report or forum question in regards of the issue/ :P
<Takyoji> otherwise I'm leaving for the night
<mr_steve> Grr. I finally bought ink for my HP inkjet, printed two pages yesterday, and today it's b0rked.
<mr_steve> Cheap/Free printer? Laser? Will pick up, probably...
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-02-25
<Takyoji> oh fun http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/02/24/1812244/Use-Open-Source-Then-Youre-a-Pirate
<tonyyarusso> hehe, yeah
<Takyoji> I wonder how far that will go
<Obsidian1723> Thhe mere fact there's an article on it, is too far enough already.
<Takyoji> true
<Obsidian1723> If FOSS is stopped, I quit using PCs.
<tonyyarusso> If FOSS is illegal, I'll just be a criminal.
<Takyoji> Why does it seem like LPIC-3 centers around LDAP for most of it?
<Takyoji> and why is vi a requirement in LPIC-1? xP
<Takyoji> Which is better, emacs or vi? FIGHT, NOW!
<Takyoji> :P
<tonyyarusso> vi.  done.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: vi is required to be installed for POSIX compliance - thus it's the only editor you can rely on being present on any Linux/UNIX system you come across, which is why it's covered for LPIC-1.
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> Whereas nano for example is purely optional?
<tonyyarusso> correct
<Takyoji> It's surprising there's no public resource of learning materials (with Creative Commons licensing for example) that I can find on LPIC
<Takyoji> or am I just digging in the wrong places?
<tonyyarusso> I haven't seen any either.
<Takyoji> otherwise I just found this http://www.scribd.com/doc/2056167/LPI-101Guide
<Takyoji> 81 pages
<Takyoji> I have the PDF now
<Takyoji> also just found: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/lpi/
<Obsidian1723> You going for the LPIC1?
<Takyoji> Just curious of it
<Obsidian1723> ah....
<Obsidian1723> I have a Linux cert.
<Takyoji> Which?
<Obsidian1723> Linux+
<Takyoji> At first sight it just looks rather basic..
<Takyoji> In terms of Linux+
<Obsidian1723> Well, it's not a CCNA, but I did really well on it because I live in a Linux world.
<Obsidian1723> I wouldn't say it's basic though.
<Obsidian1723> I think out of all the Linux certs, it's the only one you really need. I've never heard anyone ask for a LIPC or UCP, RARELY a RHCE...
<Obsidian1723> and honestly, while wek now the vendor-specific certs (mainly Novel, Microsoft and Cisco) are what people want and look for, I actually place more value on the vendor-neutral certs.
<Takyoji> yea, which I think is more sane
<Takyoji> Understanding the philosophy of something rather than knowing how to click buttons on GUI
<Obsidian1723> Whereas in the Microsoft (and to some extent, even the Cisco world), knowledge, certs and experience will get you so far, but in the Linux world, people are like "yeah. cool. you have certs." but then they drill you for 2 hours and make SURE you know your shit.
<Obsidian1723> Well, I think vendor-neautral is good because if you know Linux, you know it. If you know networking, you know it. When you learn MS and Cisco stuff, it's really specifc.
<Obsidian1723> Really, most people don't need Cisco unless it's for giant corps. SOHO, small and medium business can do things other ways.
<Obsidian1723> Take a box, toss on pfSense with a Gigabit card and 2 10/100s, toss that into a Cisco Cataulist 24-port Siwtch, get another PC, toss on Smoothwall for a firewall, yer all set. Run honeypod.d on another box, add one more box with Snort for an IDS, yer all set.
<Obsidian1723> Cataylist
<Obsidian1723> honeypot.d
<Obsidian1723> damn typos
<Obsidian1723> Maybe get a 2nd 24 port switch and do some protocal switching...
<Obsidian1723> lil extra security. I'd love to see a hackers face when he runs into IPX/SPX
<Takyoji> Hopefully I'll actually get some money soon; just haven't done any work in a while..
<kermit> Takyoji: I cant believe you like money too.  We should hang out.
<Takyoji> Egad
<Obsidian1723> What do you do for work?
<Takyoji> Freelance; mostly for my brother however
<Takyoji> http://aquaeden.com/
<Obsidian1723> Cool.
<Takyoji> (did all the web development, photography, and other aspects of the website as well)
<Takyoji> Although it doesn't reflect much of my current experience level (in terms of a source code standpoint)
<Takyoji> Woo http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/change-gdm-login-screen-background-in.html
<_diablo> thank god. that's only, what, 4 months late?
<tonyyarusso> Ah, but the real question is will it be in Lucid?
<tonyyarusso> apparently yes, yay!
<tonyyarusso> wait, "hoping too", crud
<_diablo> exactly
<_diablo> maybe if canonical actually listened to users, we could actually know something
<Takyoji> I have this feeling it may either be in the next release, or not at all.
<_diablo> exactly
<_diablo> well, ttyl
<Takyoji> Feature freeze was on the 18th
<tonyyarusso> yup
<Takyoji> an exception can be made; however it would probably be unlikely
<tonyyarusso> That doesn't look like exception material to me.
<Takyoji> Again, I wonder if another distro will suffice over Ubuntu at some point..
<Takyoji> otherwise yay for the Alpha 3 release
<Takyoji> and boo for the horrendously inconsistent download speed for the torrent of it
<Takyoji> Goes from like 18KB/s (why kilobytes instead of kilobits?) to like 500KB/s
<Takyoji> 2.8KB/s...
 * Takyoji pounds his head into his table
<Takyoji> I have a feeling some ISPs are throttling the connection(s)...
<rlaager> Takyoji: Most applications transferring files work in bytes. It's only stuff at the network layer that works in bits. Also, keep in mind that applications are generally KiB while networks are kB.
<Obsidian1723> Takoyoji, some do.
<Obsidian1723> I would avoid torrents though.
<rlaager> I've always wished for a spec and implementations that would allow for HTTP URLs to be added to a .torrent. Then you'd do HTTP Range requests to get chunks of the data.
<Takyoji> It was going so smoothly for like 80% of it
<rlaager> So basically, mirrors would become part of the torrent swarm without needing any special server-side software.
<Takyoji> yea
<rlaager> Then you could hit multiple mirrors and loads would automatically route and level themselves.
<Obsidian1723> Sounds like a lot of load-balancing o nthe network-side of things, as well as lot of bandwidth usage.
<Takyoji> I'm trying to get the ISO of Alpha 3, and have like over 18 or so clients I'm connected to; and I do have inbound port forwarding properly setup
<Takyoji> In fact, I'm uploading 43x more than I'm getting..
<Obsidian1723> What are you uploading?
<rlaager> huh? Excluding a tiny bit of overhead, it would be no less efficient than HTTP ever. So you get the sum of bittorrent and HTTP, which makes the torrents faster, which means people are more likely to use them, which will end up reducing the HTTP load in the end.
<Takyoji> I'm talking in terms of solely the torrent.
<Obsidian1723> What's the facination with torrents that most people seem to have?
<rlaager> Clients can download faster with less load on the mirrors? It's a win-win.
<Takyoji> I was downloading via HTTP earlier, but that's slown down, and I would rather distribute the load rather than going from one core server (or cluster, at most)
<Obsidian1723> rlaager, I guess so. if you areu sing torrents for legitimate purposes from legimate sources, I can see that.
<Obsidian1723> Problem is, you don't always know what you are getting and from where.
<Takyoji> it does a checksum...
<Takyoji> and I'm the tracker is the Ubuntu server
<rlaager> As someone who works at an ISP, it's great for us as well (in theory) as in the worst case, it's about the same, but there's a potential for keeping traffic within our network. The bigger the ISP, the bigger the potential advantage.
<Takyoji> and the tracker is the Ubuntu server*
<Obsidian1723> rlaager, what do you do at an the ISP? I worked at one years ago.
<Takyoji> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a368/takyoji/torrent.png?t=1267138696
<rlaager> Obsidian1723: I'm the IT Manager at a regional ISP in NW Minnesota.
<rlaager> Apparently this already exists (though not necessarily in the Transmission client and it's not necessarily used by the Ubuntu torrents): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_%28protocol%29#Web_seeding
<Takyoji> I wonder if Transmission however even has support for it
<Takyoji> Some source should have a yearly trophy for "FUD of the year"; because I think the recent case with the IIPA would definitely win the award
<Obsidian1723> rlaager ah fun fun
<tonyyarusso> There's some really awesome new technology working its way down the pipe in the bittorrent protocol.
<kermit> orderly downloads?
<kermit> though i think its currently capable of that, just no client i know of does it
<tonyyarusso> I know Deluge can order downloads by three priority levels.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-02-26
<Takyoji> How do you release a SWAP partition from being used?
<kermit> Takyoji: swapoff
<Takyoji> Apparently there was two seperate SWAP partitions...
 * Obsidian1723 For anyone who does not know, CompTIA made all certifications expire and to need renewing in 3 years time. In a reversal of the decision due to uproar, it is now only for certifications that are obtained AFTER December 31st, 2010 that will fall under this new, no-longer-lifetime-certification policy.
 * Obsidian1723 So in short, if you want a lifetime cert from CompTIA, you have until the end of THIS year, to pass and do it.
<tonyyarusso> Good to know.
<Obsidian1723> :D
<tonyyarusso> Although the idea of a lifetime certification is downright laughable
<Obsidian1723> Why?
<Obsidian1723> Masters, Bachelors, those are lifetime.
<tonyyarusso> Because people forget.
<Obsidian1723> Doctorates
<Obsidian1723> Ministrial Creditials, also lifetime.
<Obsidian1723> I think lifetime certs are cool, but you need to continue learning.... not have go renew for stuff you have already passed. What if you had to go renew your high school diploma, would you like that say ever 5 years?
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, but those a) took a lot more work to get in the first place, b) are more likely to be actively practiced continuously, c) are impractical to re-do, since they're an entire program and not just a test, and d) are less likely to be looked at in hiring for successive jobs after the first few.
<Obsidian1723> I'd be like: Dude, I'm 43 fucking years old.. I dont need that shit and do not have the time. I'm actually too busying DOING it, to STUDY it.
<tonyyarusso> If you *know* it, as the cert. claims you do, you don't need to study.
<Obsidian1723> I dont want to STUDY hostory, I want to CREATE history.
<tonyyarusso> Just walk in, take test, walk out.  30 minutes of your time spent every few years is hardly significant.
<Obsidian1723> Tony, what certs do you hold?
<tonyyarusso> Obsidian1723: LPIC-1, Novell
<tonyyarusso> Obsidian1723: oh, and Windows XP admin
<tonyyarusso> Not too bad really.  I used the O'Reilly book for most of my studying, which was well-written for that.
<tonyyarusso> The main trip-up there is that the book is for the old test, so the sections on newer stuff like CUPS and X.org developments were a little harder.
<Obsidian1723> I stil lsay a deal is a deal... As for a) they took longer, which is the only reason they took more work. b) Not all knowlege gained in school is used daily. I never use the fact that Colbus "discovered" America - other than as an example like this. c) You can "test out" on grades in school. d) true.
<Obsidian1723> I should go take it... that one I know I could pass without studying.
<tonyyarusso> um, learning about Columbus would not happen in college :P
<tonyyarusso> or at least I sure hope not
<tonyyarusso> you also can't test out of courses in college in most cases
<Obsidian1723> I was referring to grade/jr/high school.
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, but elementary and secondary school has no bearing on a Masters degree, which is what you brought up.
<Obsidian1723> If they require time, lab work, true, but if it's just a test....
<Obsidian1723> Tony, have to learn how to read and write before you can get a Masters. Gotta crawl before you walk, and walk before you run. It has bearing.
<tonyyarusso> A high school diploma isn't an actual honor you hold; it merely allows you to go on to the next step.
<Obsidian1723> The same could be said true about an AA or BA degree.
<tonyyarusso> Yes, it's part of the *process* of getting from birth to a Masters degree, but nobody is going to look at your Masters degree and say "oh good, they know cursive".  That's not what it's for.
<Obsidian1723> There is always the "next step". CCENT > CCNA > CCNP > CCIE
<Obsidian1723> I'm just saying it all plays a part.
<tonyyarusso> The issue here is what the actual certificate SAYS to an employer, which is strictly the last step you completed.  In the case of a Masters, that last step matters.  If your last step is 9th grade, nobody cares about that.
<tonyyarusso> You're looking at it from the applicant's perspective, but the real issue is the reviewer's perspective.
<Obsidian1723> They only care about the end result, which is technically wrong. I mean, so as long as you have the paper, you know what you are doing? No way.
<tonyyarusso> If someone walks in with a resume that says they got a Linux+ certification 40 years ago, as a hiring manager the conclusion I could reasonably draw from that about their knowledge and skills would be nothing whatsoever.
<Obsidian1723> I wouldn't trade my 32 years experience in computing for all the letters in the alphabet after my name and on papers.
 * tonyyarusso sighs at the logic fail
<tonyyarusso> Yes, experience is important.
<Obsidian1723> no logic fail..
<tonyyarusso> That doesn't make lifetime certifications less dumb.
<tonyyarusso> Separate categories.  Limit the scope creep for the discussion.
<Obsidian1723> Then BAs should expire too, high school diploma,s etc
<tonyyarusso> see above
<tonyyarusso> A technical certification is in no way comparable in scope to a college degree.
<Obsidian1723> Well, if they give lifetime, then they should be lifetime... not change the rules, that's all.
<tonyyarusso> It's not changing the rules - it's having rules that are appropriate for each level of training.
<Obsidian1723> No, it's more focused, less broad then a college degree, but then again, unless I am disecting frogs that some how make it into a server, I don't need to know biology :)
<Obsidian1723> Tony, it's changing the rules. Look..the deal is, you pass the cert, its for life. Period. Now, after you pass, they go "Oh.. no... wait... now it's every 3 years.' That's changing the rules, is it not?
<tonyyarusso> The very fact that I can renew my certification in the span of about an hour should be a clue to the difference here.
<Obsidian1723> I can renew mine too that way, but thats not the point....
<tonyyarusso> I'm *NOT* talking about CompTIA changing their policy right now.  I'm talking about whether anyone should have ever offered lifetime certification in the first place.
<Obsidian1723> The point is the changing of the deal. What if you make a salary of $75k a year and one day they decide to change it to $50k?
<tonyyarusso> and your employer could in fact do that, and then you could quit.
<Obsidian1723> "what do you have ? A+?" <-- that is a different topic. I'm syaing, don't change the rules. You are saying that they shouldn't be lifetime in the first place.
<Obsidian1723> grr
<Obsidian1723> "'m *NOT* talking about CompTIA changing their policy right now.  I'm talking about whether anyone should have ever offered lifetime certification in the first place." <-- that is a different topic. I'm syaing, don't change the rules. You are saying that they shouldn't be lifetime in the first place.
<Obsidian1723> time to trash this keyboard.
<tonyyarusso> So, you were arguing with me about something I never said?
<Obsidian1723> Not arguing at all.
<_diablo> lolz at chat log.
<tonyyarusso> quick, everyone turn on _diablo !
<Obsidian1723> Whether they should be lifetime, that's debatable. I think that be it an IT cert or a college degree, both require continued education and experience.
<Obsidian1723> I think they should be lifetime, and you need to look at what the person has done since then.
<tonyyarusso> and I think you don't understand the purpose of certification :)
<Obsidian1723> Sure I do.
<Obsidian1723> to make money for the certifiers :D
<tonyyarusso> heh
<Obsidian1723> You get much use out of the certs you do have?
<tonyyarusso> I guess some - I put them on a resume and got an interview, so yes.
<tonyyarusso> Haven't had any of them for very long - just over a year for the oldest.
<Obsidian1723> ah right on...
<Obsidian1723> I just got a few recently myself, even though I've been at this forever and a day, just never took the time until recently...
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-02-27
<Takyoji> A lot of the [crappyish] community-made Linux commercials almost make me want to try to make one better..
<Takyoji> Any heard of/used Quickly at all?
<Obsidian1723> Heard of it, yes... used it? No.
<Obsidian1723> I
<Obsidian1723> m not a programmer.
<Takyoji> I just love this one: http://xkcd.com/705/
 * Obsidian1723 night all
<Takyoji> Apparently I can't find the Grid plugin for Compiz..
<Takyoji> in ccsm
<jenkinbr> search?
<jenkinbr> Window management > grid
<Takyoji> ZykoticK9: Takyoji, do you have compiz-fusion-plugins-extra installed?  perhaps it's in there?
<Takyoji> Takyoji: Yep, apparently it's in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<jenkinbr> odd place for it
<kermit> what bar has a lot of linux users?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-02-28
<kermit> i'm thinking something on nicolette might be good
<Takyoji> I wish Gnome-look.org was more strict and orderly..
<Takyoji> in terms of categorization, validation of themes, etc
 * Obsidian1723 http://www.deviantart.com/download/111402099/Computer_hardware_poster_1_7_by_Sonic840.png
<Takyoji> Intressant
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-02-21
<Obsidian1723> I'm going to replace my Cisco 1924 (10Gbps limit on it) with something else, but not sure if I want another managed switch or not. Ideally, if I go managed, I'd like to console into it, but also manage it via a GUI if possible instead. I may go unmanaged, not sure. Needs to be 24 port, 10/100, GB uplinks. Right now I'm 2u/12d cable, but fiber ma be an option down the road. Any suggestions anyone?
<tonyyarusso> Obsidian1723: Well, I may be looking to sell a 24 port full gigabit 1U unmanaged switch ;)
<Obsidian1723> make / model?
<tonyyarusso> D-Link DGS-1024D
<Obsidian1723> why ya selling it?
<tonyyarusso> Looking to upgrade to managed.  (I now work for a network monitoring company, so I'd like to have something that supports monitoring at home.)
<tonyyarusso> well, managed or "smart".
<Obsidian1723> ah you got the gig at Nagios?
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<Obsidian1723> right on...
<Obsidian1723> I interviewed for that, but I think I'm a bit costly.
<tonyyarusso> could be
<Obsidian1723> Well, I'd have needed 75k a year at least.,
<tonyyarusso> haha, yeah no
<Obsidian1723> IIt's a good company, love their product, Ethan is a nice guy, I'd have loved to work there...
<Obsidian1723> Is there a web gui for the switch?
<tonyyarusso> Nope.  Unmanaged.
<Obsidian1723> hmmm what are you looking to get for it?
<tonyyarusso> Hadn't really thought about it yet.
<tonyyarusso> "make an offer" I guess.
<Obsidian1723> well, newegg has them for 139 right now...
<tonyyarusso> well, with the MIR that nobody remembers to do :P
<Obsidian1723> I'm going to shop around, I think I need to go to Micro-Center, check out some stuff. You in a hurry to sell it?
<tonyyarusso> not really, no
<Obsidian1723> when it comes to money, I always remember.
<Obsidian1723> ok..
<Obsidian1723> So are you going to work on incrporating Nagios with Ubuntu better?
<tonyyarusso> Hard to say.  Also, depends on what you mean.
<Obsidian1723> Well, seems like support is better for RH-based distros vs Debian-based ones. I think the nagios availabe in the Ubuntu repos is an older version too. Maybe update it and / or setup a nagios PPA?
<tonyyarusso> Re: support - yes, the documentation and whatnot is generally RH-centric, although the software runs perfectly fine on both.
<Obsidian1723> true.
<tonyyarusso> Re: Ubuntu repos version: Ubuntu uses a time-based release model.
<tonyyarusso> Re: PPA: See ~nagiosinc
<tonyyarusso> I am planning to update the "quickstart" documentation so Ubuntu users aren't told to install from source anymore.
 * tonyyarusso should go eat
<Obsidian1723> cools
<Obsidian1723> so launchpad.net/nagiosinc ?
<tonyyarusso> launchpad.net/~nagiosinc
<Obsidian1723> cool will look at that. thanks
<ColinHarrington> sskumaran@gmail.com
<ColinHarrington> sorry
<ColinHarrington> (wrong window :-)
 * Obsidian1723 night all.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-02-23
<ColinHarrington> Check this app out:  XPlanetFX http://mein-neues-blog.de/xplanetfx/
<ColinHarrington> my desktop now: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/129843/Screenshot.png
<ColinHarrington> Hey have you guys heard about this IBM machine "Watson" thats been rocking Jeopardy?
<ColinHarrington> They taught it some Basic Linux commands: http://i.imgur.com/lZd0q.jpg
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-02-26
<Takyoji> If only we had entertaining things like this in Minnesota http://wiki.eth-0.nl http://wiki.eth-0.nl/index.php/ScavHunt :P
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: that is pretty cool
<tonyyarusso> "Do 50 push-ups (on toes) with your laptop on your back, between your shoulders. Netbooks are NOT allowed ;)"
<tonyyarusso> I could do that!
<Takyoji> and all it really takes place at is a mowed area of grass, with a few basic life resources (electricity and internet)
<tonyyarusso> "Cook/bake something absurdly huge and full of calories. Eat with friends until nothing is left."
<tonyyarusso> "Build a huge 101-keys keyboard. It has work and be at least 3 times bigger than a regular keyboard."
<tonyyarusso> rofl
<tonyyarusso> "Create an organic Object of Fascination, which must captivate one person for at least 5 minutes. The subject may not be informed." - these people are awesome.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Dude, we could totally pull this off.
<tonyyarusso> "Calculate the value of pi using nothing more than pen and paper" - oh man, I will destroy you all.  One point per digit!
<tonyyarusso> I could just do that all weekend and probably win.
<Takyoji> unless if you have better ideas. :P
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: How many digits of pi do you know now?
<tonyyarusso> not may
<tonyyarusso> *many
<tonyyarusso> 3.14159265358979 is all I can guarantee.
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: Then how do you plan to destroy us all?
<tonyyarusso> sparklehistory: It says *calculate*.
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: There's a way to calculate digits of pi?
<tonyyarusso> I could know a million digits and get zero points for that, since I'd have to show my work.
<tonyyarusso> sparklehistory: um, duh?  How do you think we know what they are?
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: I suppose - do you know what the formula is?
<tonyyarusso> yes
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: What is it?
 * tonyyarusso goes to work in GIMP
<tonyyarusso> sparklehistory: Hint: It's a limit.
<sparklehistory> okay
<tonyyarusso> hrm, wait, this might require a trig table to do by hand.
<Takyoji> Also randomly curious if anyone in here knows of Bitcoin in detail
<tonyyarusso> nope
<tonyyarusso> sparklehistory: awww, I need to know the Taylor Series for arctangent to do it.  I'd have to look that up to pull it off.
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: Well if you know what you need to know then you're far ahead of me.
<sparklehistory> It's also been a really long time since I thought at all about Taylor Series
<tonyyarusso> sparklehistory: If you have a set of trig tables handy, then it's easier.  You just treat it as a polygon with a very large number of sides, since anyone can calculate the apothem and circumference of a regular polygon with known trig values.
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: Oh, I guess that makes sense.
<sparklehistory> If one remembered what the apothem was....
 * sparklehistory doesn't use much math nowdays
<tonyyarusso> sparklehistory: line segment from the center point to a side, at a right angle to that side.
<tonyyarusso> I don't either, but I still know that.
<sparklehistory> Oh, yeah - that sounds familiar now.
<tonyyarusso> Actually, wait a minute.
<tonyyarusso> I DON'T need trig tables.  Pythagorean theorem should be sufficient.
<sparklehistory> uh huh
 * tonyyarusso should find a piece of paper and confirm this
<tonyyarusso> Sometimes sketching in gimp just isn't the most efficient.
<sparklehistory> wait, can you do it with the pythagorean theorem?  You can figure out all the angles but do you know any of the side lengths?
<tonyyarusso> You declare a convenient side length.  Pi doesn't change when the circle gets bigger.
<sparklehistory> oh, right - it's a ratio
<tonyyarusso> :)
<tonyyarusso> where's my scrachpad?
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: So basically as the number of sides increases, the apothem and the hypotenuse of your triangle are going to approach the same length and the third side is going to approach 0, right?
<tonyyarusso> yes
<tonyyarusso> hmm, I'm missing a side still.
<tonyyarusso> wait, ignore that
<tonyyarusso> maybe
<sparklehistory> I'm still not seeing it.  But then I'm severely sleep deprived, so that doesn't mean much.
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: I can see how that could get your the radius of your polygon, but not how it would get you the circumfrence you'd need to calculate pi as a ratio between them
<tonyyarusso> oy
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: Does your brain hurt now?
<tonyyarusso> not quite
<tonyyarusso> I think I do need the trig tables though.
<sparklehistory> I think so too, I don't see how you can do it without them.
<tonyyarusso> I can express it in terms of the apothem (calling the hypotenuse 1), but I can't calculate the length of that.
<sparklehistory> Right
<tonyyarusso> It's the limit of (n*sqrt(1-r^2))/r as n approaches infinity
<sparklehistory> That looks reasonably correct
 * sparklehistory is more scribbling than calculation - massive sleep deprivation is not helpful to this exercise
<tonyyarusso> It's an infinity/zero thing.
<tonyyarusso> infinity*zero rather
<tonyyarusso> With the trig, it's the limit n->∞ of n·√(1-(cos(180/n))^2)/cos(180/n)
<sparklehistory> Also seems reasonably correct
 * sparklehistory 's conclusion is that she doesn't want to do either one of these by hand :P
<tonyyarusso> yeah, maybe not
<ElsieBenough> Hi
<tonyyarusso> ElsieBenough: Welcome.
<ElsieBenough> Greetings, Realmbrother
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: So you're totally organizing a scavenger hunt / game day for us now, right?  ;)
<Takyoji> if someone has a location, and resources, and if people have interest. :P
<Takyoji> I don't have equipment to supply power effectively to several nodes, and have a network of line 32+ systems without redundant cabling, etc
<tonyyarusso> uh, "equipment"?  It's a power strip.
<Takyoji> I'm implying like sufficient gauge of wire; or breakers/GFCI, so that one person doesn't screw up the power for the entire place, etc
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: I think you greatly overestimate what our group would require.  We're not going to have 500 people at anything.
<sparklehistory> Maybe 5 people...
<Takyoji> I thought you were implying something more publicized like 30 or so people. :P
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso probably was, I was being somewhat cynical/realistic
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: 30 would be well within the means of standard office gear.
<tonyyarusso> I could supply a fifth of that just with gear that was in my car today :P
<Takyoji> It's just that a cheapass SJT cord isn't really something for running power to quite a handful of desktops/laptops/monitors/routers/switches/whatever-electrical-thing-used. :P
<Takyoji> as they can get hot with more wattage than a single standard appliance.
<Takyoji> Steele County Fair will completely deny/shutdown your booth if you don't use something better than SJT even if you're using a simple single appliance through it.
<Takyoji> But anyway; it would be best to have a few people working on such an effort, rather than just assuming 1 person to do everything, which has apparently failed every single time with any thing brought up on this channel. :P
<Takyoji> I believe a typical team facilitator does more than "Are you done yet? Are you done yet?" :P
 * Takyoji bugs and pesters tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: So get someone else to help you?
<tonyyarusso> We have a mailing list with over a hundred people.
<tonyyarusso> Get one of them to work on something!
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-02-27
<fisch246> hey tony
<fisch246> want to set a time and date when we'll make a list?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-02-21
<Takyoji> Well, 12.04 finally has privacy settings
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-02-23
<Azeban> Hello hello hello. and good evening
<Azeban> Hello hello hello.
<Azeban> good afternoon
#ubuntu-us-mn 2015-02-18
<mthx|laptop> Congrats to the Ubuntu teams on a successful launch of Ubuntu touch on the Bq Aquaris 4.5!
<mthx|laptop> I was just looking if Ubuntu touch is supported on the next 6 and it doesn't look like it is yet. But as soon as it is, or that a device that is UT compatible falls in my lap I'll definitely be trying it out!
<mthx|laptop> Nexus 6*
#ubuntu-us-mn 2016-02-26
<shockwave> hi
